# Would you ladies?



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

LA Muscle are opening up a section on their site called "LA Muscle Sexy" with "fitness babes, bodybuilders, models and nationally recognised sportsmen" all naked in a new members section!

This is the bit I find mental, if you are accepted after applying to become one of their models they will pay you "over £30 an hour plus travelling expenses"! I think you get over £500 per shoot with the "top shelf" mens mags so who is going to want to appear butt naked on their site for £60 if your shoot takes 2 hours.

Does anyone think its really tacky and crass?

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

gives you lots of confidence in their supplement range! 

it explots a market which they will make money in - and exploits the people they are taking photos of even more!!!!

LA muscle do in fact have some good BodyBuilding related info and articles on their website... its just a shame they spoil it with things like this....

ive always hated the way their supplements are advertised too...

so getting to extremes point - yes very tacky!!!

who would like to see much more UK bodybuilding and contest related info and articles on this site? interviews and photoshoots with competitors etc.??


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2006)

Yeah - crass and tacky I agree! There is a place for that and I dont think that is it!

As for LeeB's question - yes to all!


----------



## kriptikchicken (Mar 6, 2006)

I'll do it for 50! (oops this is the ladies forum!)


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2006)

haha! They want blokes too I understand!

Bugger that though! I think maybe if an athlete or model trusts a photographer they have worked with before and has total control over which pictures are used, and the photos dont show anything that would normally be covered by underwear then it MIGHT be ok - for a VERY large fee (not worth it for yer train fair and a packet of crisps lol!). However what they are asking is something very different and the results could turn out to be horribly embarrassing for someone.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2006)

For those female bodybuilders interested in not stripping off totally but still want a chance to get some sponsorship check out:

http://www.bigredshark.com/gallery.htm

BigRedShark are active supporters of Women's Bodybuilding - every month starting in July 2006 we will have a Female Bodybuilder of the Month. This is open to all (Figure/Fitness/Physique) and the winner will get:

£100 worth of Supplements

Bodybuilder of the Month Certificate

Individual Web Page on www.bigredshark.com

July 2006 is the first month with a new winner every month. If you would like to win £100 of supplements PLUS the chance of further sponsorships from BigRedShark - the UK's FASTEST growing on-line supplement supplier then email your photo's now


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2006)

there is no chance i would do this, i dont know what la muscle are thinking of it will just tarnish there reputation in my eyes there a supplement company. i know i get up on stage in a small bikini but it covers the things that need to be hidden. i cant see many girls going for this

xx


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

No chance!!!

I don't think it's a good idea La Muscle advertise naked women in their site... Do they hope sales will increase???

:roll:


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2006)

Sales to certain types of men maybe - but many of their customers are women and also gay men, and TBH I think it would put them off.

As far as product and company branding goes they have just done themselves a big dis-service.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm surprised at any supp co wanting their site associated with porn/nudity no matter how tame, it will have many people shun them I think.

I'm not adverse to the image of the odd hot member of the opposite sex now and then as I'm sure most people are, but on their nutrition website?

Will blokes go on for a tub of protein and indulge in a spot of monkey spanking at the same time? I think its ridiculous and funny all at once.

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Just remember sex sells any way you look at it!

Look at maxim, nuts.. etc


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2006)

splinter said:


> Just remember sex sells any way you look at it!
> 
> Look at maxim, nuts.. etc


Yeah - but thats selling to men. LA Muscle sell to women too........... or they DID anyway. Lol


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

ive always thought LA muscles marketing to be "suggestive" at the least, and trying to appeal to the younger readers who may have an inferiority complex!

i mean one of their ads is basically a leggy blonde holding a tub of whey isnt it???

then there was that ad they used to have in flex... some foreign bloke (who may be involved with the company) with his car and his long greasy hair in a tight tshirt and some text saying how hes a model and a bodyguard etc etc... for all the young kids to look at an go wow look at him............

does having a flash car make my arms bigger??? probably lol


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

never really liked the products as they are very overpriced for what you get


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Never thought much of the chick in the ads myself

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

Extreme. said:


> Never thought much of the chick in the ads myself
> 
> www.extremenutrition.co.uk


well you see... thats just the thing... she probs looks gorgeous on a night out.... but by the looks of her she hadnt trained in her life........ so how is that a good advert for their supplements???

theyd have been much better off with a fitness girl in there.... remember the old prolab adverts with nicole pitcher on them? much better!! (or am i in the minority?)


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2006)

BSN Have Monica Brant - I thinks shes a great advert for them. Not too extreme but its obvious she works out and shes feminine looking. A nice figure that any girl would aspire to whether they were inclined to compete or not.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

lamuscle advertise in mags such as nuts and zoo, the average guy who reads these mags, will run a mile when they see a women with even a slight bit of muscle so to get there attention they use a picture of an attractive women.

xx


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

Also, did you realise they sponsor really anybody?

I mean they have some really good athletes, but others... :roll:


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

They only fully sponsor a couple of people and they give other few thousand a discount off the products.

Its good for LA because everyone they are assisiting are wearing LA Muscle clothing and telling people they are sponsored so it gets them publicity and as wants some sort of sponsorship to help keep costs down it suits the bodybuilder too. But when a tub of whey concentrate is £50 and with the "sponsee discount" you end up paying £30 anyway, would you choose their stuff?


----------

